# Stock extra east



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

Stock extra east at Quartz Mtn.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous photo, packed with realism!

TJ


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Love the Rio Grande! Your photos just look so real.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Nice pic.

Have you given any thought to using "focus stacking" for an image like this?

I would put the camera on a tripod, and then set up about 6-7 shots with the focus point varied in each one. For exampe:
1 - on headlight
2 - cab door of lead
3 - rear of lead
4 - center porthole of first B unit
5 - coupling between first and second B unit
6 - coupling between second B and trailing A unit
7 - cab door of rear A unit
8 - lead or 2nd car in train

Then... use focus-stacking software to "combine them" into a single image.
The software will examine each image, keep the "focused area", and discard the rest.
End result -- all images merged together, and much more "in focus".

For an example, see here:
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=2382632&postcount=3


----------



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

I have thought about it but unfortunately there is no time. See, this is not on a home layout. This is at the Colorado Model R.R. Museum in Greeley, Colorado and unfortunately, at the time of this "photo", we are operating under CTC dispatching control and rules. I have an impatient "Type AA" dispatcher on the radio yelling in my ear at the same time telling me to get into the next siding pronto!

But I like your suggestion very much. If only there was time.


----------

